
Brexit is great news for the rest of the EU - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jun/28/brexit-great-news-eu-britain-sovereignty
======
wrong_variable
\--- schrodinger's EU

Right now the EU exists in two states.

1 || Weakened by the leave of the British - it will disintegrate. First from
the periphery and then one of the core members like France. This
disintegration will result in a liquidity crisis as entire countries default
on their debt, plunging the entire world in a recession. The worst hit would
be the countries within the EU. Germany's currency will have the highest
appreciation similar to when Japan allowed appreciation of their currency -
resulting in Germany having a few lost decades.

Britain will the least effected - it will really bad - but not as bad as the
euro countries.

2 || The EU project moves towards faster integration. The EU is no more
paralyzed by British malaise. Merkel realizes the dire problem the EU faces
and accelerates the formation of a central command for the EU army - allowing
it to deal with any migration crisis in the future. Allows more democratic
representation in the EU. Scottish Independence is one bad British recession
away. UK disintegrates into just England. London is unable to support itself
due to the mass exodus of the financial industry ( who is going to pay for
Crossrail ? )

The only thing for certain is that if you are buying index funds is a bad idea
to buy British stocks as they are unlikely to give as good returns 30+ years
from now - when you are about to retire.

------
PhantomGremlin
I love this particular bit of prose: _big corporations can play off one
European country against the other in a regulatory race to the bottom,
demanding ever lower if not downright homeopathic tax rates_

The interesting words there are "homeopathic tax rates". I've never seen them
described that way. But the finance people at Apple, Alphabet, etc., are quite
familiar with the idea, e.g. the "double Irish" or the "Dutch Sandwich".[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement)

------
Bombthecat
Great news? Uh huh....

